# new virginia tech helmet ratings are out



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

They just added some more helmets to the mix.
I do work for Troy Lee Designs, TLD, and happy to see 2 of the top 5 MTB helmets are TLD.
The A2 Mips rated #2 and the A1 mips rated #5.
https://helmet.beam.vt.edu/bicycle-helmet-ratings.html

Check them out, scroll all the way down, a lot were added the other day.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep, sending that bell super air back and grabbing the TLD.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey stiksandstone, is it true the A2 fits differently than the A1? That A1 I used to have felt like a cloud on my head. So awesome.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ yeah. I just bought an A1 because it fits me so well, maybe better than any helmet I remember. It's nice that it has a good rating, but that's something I don't usually sweat.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

They did a nice job with that helmet.
(forgot to quote, but talking about that AIR)


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

A2 and A1 fit. In theory they should be the same, but they do fit some heads different. I have found through feedback that the A2 runs a bit bigger, if you are in that middle of M and L, its not so obvious, its the outer edges of sizing that some people have sized up or down. Like every helmet brand, you gotta try them on in person.

A1 head form, lots of comfort liner, make for one of the most comfortable helmets i've ever worn-but the a2 does breath a bit better, and the addition of EPP (low speed energy management) to the EPS was a innovation in safety.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ yeah. I just bought an A1 because it fits me so well, maybe better than any helmet I remember. It's nice that it has a good rating, but that's something I usually sweat.


Yeah, we are psyched. The Virginia tech testing is a big step up in safety ratings compared to the CPSC, by way of the oblique impacts and more of them, you get a better read on energy management and rotational forces. Interesting to see how many MIPS helmets performed better than other rotational systems....but, it still takes a good helmet design and engineering to make a good helmet, with or without mips.....but we are glad we chose mips solutions before and now seeing these stellar results.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Wish TLD would add a GoPro-light mount...


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

bcriverjunky said:


> Wish TLD would add a GoPro-light mount...


Within a matter of seconds, I can peel off the adhesive backing of a gopro mount, and stick it on any TLD helmet.
Problem with those mounts is weight, a fixed apparatus on your head if you crash, and also on crashes-those mounts usually are embedded into the shell, and on a severe impact can go through the EPS and into your head...no thanks.


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

stiksandstones said:


> Within a matter of seconds, I can peel off the adhesive backing of a gopro mount, and stick it on any TLD helmet.
> Problem with those mounts is weight, a fixed apparatus on your head if you crash, and also on crashes-those mounts usually are embedded into the shell, and on a severe impact can go through the EPS and into your head...no thanks.


Not really if done right.
Check Bell Super DH and their GoPro mount. Works amazing, it's light and comes with the package so no need to spend more $$.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

stiksandstones said:


> A2 and A1 fit. In theory they should be the same...


I've found that different models within a brand can fit me significantly differently. One model may fit great and the next model up/down not so much.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm glad to see some better helmet ratings out there.

Now I just selfishly wish for more data (specifically, more full frames).

But either way, glad to see some progress, more data, and better testing information.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Regarding A1 versus A2 fit? I bought the A1 a few months ago after trying both of them on side by side. The A1 was just more comfy, can't really explain why. Ymmv.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eatdrinkride said:


> Regarding A1 versus A2 fit? I bought the A1 a few months ago after trying both of them on side by side. The A1 was just more comfy, can't really explain why. Ymmv.


it's the opposite for me. tried both, but the A2 was a subtle improvement in fit. I've had my eye on buying it for awhile, but this winter is probably a good time for me to replace my Super 2 with the A2 finally.


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Just ordered the Troy Lee Designs A2 MIPS Decoy. It's about time I upgraded from my Giro Atmos ;p


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

Harold said:


> it's the opposite for me. tried both, but the A2 was a subtle improvement in fit. I've had my eye on buying it for awhile, but this winter is probably a good time for me to replace my Super 2 with the A2 finally.


I got one from Bike Closet for $79..


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

lardo5150 said:


> Hey stiksandstone, is it true the A2 fits differently than the A1? That A1 I used to have felt like a cloud on my head. So awesome.


Yes!

I like both, but the A1 fits _me_ better than the A2. YMMV. My A2 is collecting dust now. It's funny how fit can actually make it feel like the helmet is lighter. That's what I get out of the A1 over other brands/models, despite weighing the same or more.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Harold said:


> it's the opposite for me. tried both, but the A2 was a subtle improvement in fit. I've had my eye on buying it for awhile, but this winter is probably a good time for me to replace my Super 2 with the A2 finally.


I guess I should mention both were MIPS.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I am going to take this opportunity to once again apologize to stiksandstones and TLD for all the **** talking I did previously about the A2 MIPs, and how it moved like an air hockey puck on my head while blasting through the gnar. 

As I have stated in prior apologies, it was my fault. I had made a modification to mine shortly after I purchased it. I put it back to stock and BOOM. Incredible. No more movement. Better than advertised. 100% user error on my part. 

The Oakley DRT5 is also a wicked helmet. 

Love them both.

The A2 and DRT5 are the best 1-2 punch helmet-wise I have ever had. 

So is my Druid/Honzo combo.

We live in such good times. So many products are at the absolute peak of potential performance. A Golden Age for biking. It all serves to add even more to an already very high value on the stoke meter.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Biggest A1 weakness is the range of color selection, especially non-MIPs. Straps are kinda out there and don't lie as flat compared to other helmets. A2 has the yoke where they come together below the ear which is an improvement.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Straps on the A1 are also really short.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

The A1 non mips has been my favorite helmet to date but it only gets 3 stars. I'm also not happy with the pads that won't stay put. I had a giro feature mips helmet that I didn't like. I could feel the mips liner moving around while riding. Drove me nuts. It also made me sweat is a way no other helmet did because of mips. What's the general opinion on other mips helmets like the A2 or any other 5 star rated mips helmet? Movement, reduced breathability?


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

I love my A2 with one little issue.
When wearing glasses and going on rough terrain they tent to get hit by the helmet. Sometimes hard.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

slimat99 said:


> The A1 non mips has been my favorite helmet to date but it only gets 3 stars. I'm also not happy with the pads that won't stay put. I had a giro feature mips helmet that I didn't like. I could feel the mips liner moving around while riding. Drove me nuts. It also made me sweat is a way no other helmet did because of mips. What's the general opinion on other mips helmets like the A2 or any other 5 star rated mips helmet? Movement, reduced breathability?


Isn't that a simple $2 fix? Add more/extra velcro and the pads will never move.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ my A1 came with 6 stick-on velcro ovals to help fasten the pads in place. So far, I haven't needed them.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Chicane32 said:


> Isn't that a simple $2 fix? Add more/extra velcro and the pads will never move.


Yes, but the black backing came off most of the pads so they don't stick to Velcro well. That's not my main reason for looking at other helmets. The fact that my helmet received three stars makes me want a 5 star helmet.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

slimat99 said:


> Yes, but the black backing came off most of the pads so they don't stick to Velcro well. That's not my main reason for looking at other helmets. The fact that my helmet received three stars makes me want a 5 star helmet.


Sounds like you need a new liner, which are pretty cheap. My A1 non mips liner still looks fairly new after about 100 rides with it.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Chicane32 said:


> Sounds like you need a new liner, which are pretty cheap. My A1 non mips liner still looks fairly new after about 100 rides with it.


Yeah, new pads would take care of it but I'm leaning towards getting a 5 star rated helmet now. My a1 is pretty old (first batch) and has taken some minor hits. Wouldn't hurt to retire it as this point.

Anyone have an opinion on POC's spin vs mips? I've heard it moves less while riding making it feel more like a non mips helmet. Considering it received 5 stars, it must function similarly.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Last time I crashed with my A1 I saw at least 5 stars.


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

The numbering/rating system was designed by an idiot

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

I've had my TLD A2 for a few months now and love it. Good ventilation and have not had any movement, even when using the fat bike on rough terrain.


----------



## Riding Dad (Sep 15, 2019)

somebody needs to send them some full face helmets to test.....


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Riding Dad said:


> somebody needs to send them some full face helmets to test.....


I am ready and willing haha, but they are not planning on doing full faces anytime soon-wish they would. But maybe if the public sends in requests? it could help.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

slimat99 said:


> Yeah, new pads would take care of it but I'm leaning towards getting a 5 star rated helmet now. My a1 is pretty old (first batch) and has taken some minor hits. Wouldn't hurt to retire it as this point.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on POC's spin vs mips? I've heard it moves less while riding making it feel more like a non mips helmet. Considering it received 5 stars, it must function similarly.


Considering the POC spin was outside of the top 5 test scores (the top 5 MTB helmets were all MIPS equipped models) and the recent announcement that POC will get out of their SPIN tech and reintroduce MIPS, should give you enough info to make your own decision.

POC recent announcement to bring MIPS back
https://www.bicycleretailer.com/industry-news/2019/10/17/poc-and-mips-announce-deeper-partnership


----------

